# Day 5: Brown Patch (Timeline)



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Threw down 2 bags of DiseaseEx earlier this week for my brown patch (BP) problem.

Here's a timeline of the treatment process:

*Day 5* _Saturday, September 29_


*Day 4* _Friday, September 28_


*Day 3* _Thursday, September 27_


*Day 2* _Wednesday, September 26_


*Day 1* _Tuesday, September 25_


*Day 0* _Monday, September 24_


Close up pics:


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Can you get close up pics?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> Can you get close up pics?


See original post (edited with added pictures)


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Fungus is one thing I no next to nothing about and want to learn more of that next year to keep an eye out...but from what I've seen that might be what you have going on but who knows I'm sure somebody can help out.

Is there a fungicide pre-emergent for lack of a better phrase?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

_Photos moved to first post for easier navigation_


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> Fungus is one thing I no next to nothing about and want to learn more of


Same


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Maybe brown patch?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Kind of looks like this:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Brown patch will typically show lesions on the grass blade:



Most fungicides have 2 different application rates - one for preventative and one for curative.

For example, propoconizole is good for BP. As a preventative, you would apply right around the time of ideal disease conditions. This rate would be lower than if you already have BP, in which case you would apply it at a higher dosage to wipe out the fungicide.

Now that the weather has cooled, you can probably cut your watering back to once a week and allow the soil and grass to fully dry. Especially if it is overcast and you typically get shade in that area, you shouldn't need to water multiple times a week.

Does your grass stay wet for extended periods of time?

You can also cut your grass a little lower to help things dry out. What is your regular HOC?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Harts said:


> Does your grass stay wet for extended periods of time?


Yes especially this area. Sometimes it's still marshy a day or two after watering



Harts said:


> What is your regular HOC?


4"


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Cut back the watering and try a lower HOC and see if that helps the area dry out


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Fungicide Guide (not sure if this is a sticky or not but, if not, it oughta be!  : https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4042&p=73836&hilit=Fungus#p73836


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Harts said:


> Cut back the watering and try a lower HOC and see if that helps the area dry out


I am going to do both.

I am also going to HD right now and getting a bag of DiseaseEx and throw 'er down!!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Purchased: applying tomorrow around 10-11 am


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Purchased: applying tomorrow around 10-11 am


Curative rate for diseaseEx is 1 bag for 2.5M. So you need 2 bags... Fungicides aren't cheap...


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> LawnNeighborSam said:
> 
> 
> > Purchased: applying tomorrow around 10-11 am
> ...


funny you responded with this, on my way to pick up another bag from hd right now. Throwing down two bags for the curative rate


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

@Suburban Jungle Life yeah it was $18.99+ tax per bag


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life yeah it was $18.99+ tax per bag


Yeah.... I was blown away when I started looking into a fungicide program. Ouch! Either way, check out the fungicide guide link below and look at the per application costs. Scotts is kind of pricey. Strobe 2L is the cheapest per app but the initial cost is $$$! I ended up getting axozy.

Instead of only using scotts diseaseEX at curative rate, you could instead use it at preventive rate and also use propiconazole at preventive rate. Combined both at preventive rate, it'll act like a curative. Propiconazole is cheap. I would go this route instead of putting down double diseaseEX. This is a copy of Headway G. Works really well too!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Propiconazole is cheap. I would go this route instead of putting down double diseaseEX


Is propiconazole available at local stores or online only? If so I can do that in the future but want to throw down this doseaseEx today


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > Propiconazole is cheap. I would go this route instead of putting down double diseaseEX
> ...


Lowes and home depot sell it. It's common. Look at the fungicide labels in the store. It's usually written at the bottom. Though, it is more common in liquid, so a hose end sprayer type deal.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Lowes and home depot sell it. It's common. Look at the fungicide labels in the store. It's usually written at the bottom. Though, it is more common in liquid, so a hose end sprayer type deal.


Sounds good. Thanks for letting me know. I may do that combo on the next run. Today will be the DiseaseEx (x2) just because I went to Home Depot twice in two days and that's that


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > Lowes and home depot sell it. It's common. Look at the fungicide labels in the store. It's usually written at the bottom. Though, it is more common in liquid, so a hose end sprayer type deal.
> ...


So, does it become a problem if they get to know you by name? I might visit the home store too often...


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> LawnNeighborSam said:
> 
> 
> > Today will be the DiseaseEx (x2) just because I went to Home Depot twice in two days and that's that
> ...


Ha, I'm just ready to throw this DiseaseEx down!!! Hopefully there are visible results ASAP. This will be my first time using it


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > LawnNeighborSam said:
> ...


Sounds good. It needs a little water to dissolve the granules and work.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> It needs a little water to dissolve the granules and work.


Is it okay to throw down while the grass is damp? This morning out of nowhere we got a quick but heavy downpour. And also how has your experience been with DiseaseEx?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Is it okay to throw down while the grass is damp? This morning out of nowhere we got a quick but heavy downpour. And also how has your experience been with DiseaseEx?


Damp is fine. At some point, it will need more water to dissolve it so the roots can take it up and it can get to work. The old grass will have to grow out so it'll be a couple weeks and some mowing until it looks better. The liquids work faster since it can act on both the leaf and also wash down to the root zone. I stopped buying the scotts due to cost and a preference to spray liquid but it does work.

Of course, this is assuming that fungus is the primary problem here. Make sure you don't have grubs also.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> LawnNeighborSam said:
> 
> 
> > Is it okay to throw down while the grass is damp? This morning out of nowhere we got a quick but heavy downpour. And also how has your experience been with DiseaseEx?
> ...


Cool and no grubs here. I've checked for them all summer thru now. Just finished watering the 2 bags of DiseaseEx in! Updated the first post in this thread with a new pic


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Anyone else get excited to see the results each day? Can't wait to see how it's looking tomorrow


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

*Day 2* _Wednesday, September 26_


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

*Day 3* _Thursday, September 27_


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

I see some progress, gonna mow over it today for the first time since throwing down DiseaseEx earlier this week


----------

